# What do you think people are excessively offended by?



## Red Cat (Feb 5, 2016)

I think some people get excessively offended when others make jokes about their religion. Just because Jesus or Muhammad or whoever is holy to you doesn't mean they have to be revered and respected by other people. If someone makes a joke about your religion, just ignore it or think they are going to hell or something, but don't say that other people have to show respect for your religion because they don't if it's not their religion.

What do you guys think are things that people get excessively offended by?

Probably most of the stuff people will post here, but I thought this thread was worth a shot.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 5, 2016)

EVERYTHING


----------



## Llust (Feb 5, 2016)

i feel like someone would get offended if i sneezed


----------



## teshima (Feb 5, 2016)

immaturity

aka me like okay if u dont like that i post immature stuff then just ignore it dont call me a failed abortion lmao


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 5, 2016)

teshima said:


> immaturity
> 
> aka me like okay if u dont like that i post immature stuff then just ignore it dont call me a failed abortion lmao



couldnt have said it better


----------



## Jacob (Feb 5, 2016)

feminism


----------



## radioloves (Feb 5, 2016)

Age, gender, race, religion, etcetera all the touchy topics o:


----------



## flightedbird (Feb 6, 2016)

Everything on Tumblr. If you want to see people get offended by absolutely useless and harmless crap, go on Tumblr.


----------



## seliph (Feb 6, 2016)

People are excessively offended by people being offended or recognizing something as offensive honestly.
Say "x thing is kinda homophobic..." and people will get more mad at that statement than at the homophobic thing.


----------



## mother of all llamas (Feb 6, 2016)

When people get offended because you got their pronouns incorrect and they attack you for it, FFS.


----------



## Kanaa (Feb 6, 2016)

tbh just existing


----------



## riummi (Feb 6, 2016)

people can get "offended" by anything these days


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 6, 2016)

people that get offended by people that get offended by people that get offended by people that get offended by people that get offended by people that get offe....


----------



## flightedbird (Feb 6, 2016)

mother of all llamas said:


> When people get offended because you got their pronouns incorrect and they attack you for it, FFS.



If you don't know their pronouns, I understand that one, but if you do know their pronouns and you **** it up then it's kind of ehhh...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 6, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> EVERYTHING



Thank you tumblr.

Pretty much everything is going to be offensive to someone for some reason, so I mean there really is no winning. 

I agree that religion is super offensive so I try not to talk about it too often, unless someone else starts the discussion, and even then I try to tread lightly even though I have very strong feelings and could easily get into a very heated discussion about it if I didn't have the willpower.

I also think people are overly offended by breasts being used for their intended purposes because men don't want to think about that, they'd rather see them exploited for other reasons, like selling beer, or cars, or video games, or anything else directed at men.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

mother of all llamas said:


> When people get offended because you got their pronouns incorrect and they attack you for it, FFS.



I can agree to a certain point. Yes, you can always ask but some are extremely nosy about it :/ I mean it's not hard to just correct/tell them and they hopefully get it. Making jokes about it is not okay though.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 6, 2016)

Art depicting Animal Crossing villagers suffering, at least on this site.


----------



## nami26 (Feb 6, 2016)

feminism, equal rights, and religion. pretty much sums it up


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 6, 2016)

Go on tumblr and see


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 7, 2016)

when ppl get offended that other people are offended/hurt/angry because of something ****ty they did or said.,,, like get over it people are different and while you might think it's overreacting to get offended by a "simple joke" someone else might take it rly differently. just chill instead pls


----------



## Shinylatias (Feb 7, 2016)

Well in my school, people get REALLY offended if you say you don't like Vine. I said it on the bus and everyone flipped out.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 7, 2016)

pronouns im so glad my language has gender neatral fproncns


----------



## santoyo.bay (Feb 7, 2016)

Well the other day I mentioned I was an atheist to someone, and some other people overheard and said I shouldn't say it so loud because him and others were offended. lmfao


----------



## Beardo (Feb 7, 2016)

At this point someone, somewhere is going to be offended by whatever you say.


----------



## NursePhantump (Feb 7, 2016)

Idk I've just noticed people get rly upset one someone treats someone else a bit gentler because of that persons mental state. Like someone who just had a panic attack and you're speaking softly to them and helping them and someone gets very pissed as to why you dont constantly treat them like that and how its unfair and you're suddenly racist/sexist/homophobic/transphobic calm down my friend had a panic attack I need to treat them like they're special or else they'll feel like ****.


----------



## saehanfox (Feb 7, 2016)

political incorrectness; with the new left taking over the country, it won't be long before someone goes to jail for "hate speech" like what happens all over Europe


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Feb 7, 2016)

I think people are excessively offended by what other's find offense in, and then they get self-righteous about it.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 7, 2016)

people hate my dank memes


----------



## M O L K O (Feb 7, 2016)

My beauty


----------



## Bowie (Feb 7, 2016)

Christmas. "I don't celebrate Christmas so I will be really sad and angry if you wish me a happy one. There will be riots in the street if you give me a red cup."


----------



## Halloqueen (Feb 7, 2016)

People are excessively offended by other people being offended. 

So many people are so caught up in their own egos that they can't see how what they say or do can be interpreted as derogatory or otherwise troublesome. If more people accepted that they aren't infallible and can actually be in the wrong about things, we'd have a lot less animosity and vitriol going around about people being "too easily offended."


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 7, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> EVERYTHING



This. Everything is going to become offensive.


----------



## tobi! (Feb 7, 2016)

Either everything's okay, or nothing's okay.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 8, 2016)

Differing opinions.


----------



## fenris (Feb 8, 2016)

People who aren't willing to put up with their crappy behavior.

Being called out on said crappy behavior.

Trans people existing.  Holy wow, people get bent out of shape about people like me just trying to live.

Also, around here (I live in Mississippi), not being Christian and being open about it will either land you in hot water or get you treated like a sideshow.


----------



## Envy (Feb 8, 2016)

Anything that does not respect one's religion - scaling from flat out disrespect to merely not acknowledging their religion as the one true religion.

Really, I'm not a Christian, although I was raised one. I am straight-up anti-theist, but I see a lot of jokes that nonbelievers make that I really don't care for. I am not amused. However, when people get up in arms about Starbucks only acknowledging Christmas by changing the color of their cups (as opposed to the secular symbols they put on it years before. Do these Christians even research what they're whining about?), then you need a reality check.

Usually I don't like to look down upon people for being 'offended', though. Because usually it gets tied into people who are actually demeaning others for things they can't help, like race, sex, gender identity, sexual orientation, etc. They then stamp around "Why is everyone so offended these days?!". There's a difference between people being "too offended" (an example would be if someone saw a homosexual couple in a cartoon and was 'offended') and someone having legit reason to not be happy with something. 

In other words, there are those who are being demeaned, BUT then there are those who are doing the demeaning but then cry when they don't get things the way they wish (they don't get to keep up the erasure of people they are demeaning) - that's the only case when someone is being too offended, the way I see it.


----------



## Chiisanacx (Feb 8, 2016)

I guess people who take jokes too seriously who derive another meaning from them and take the jokes really personally as if the joke was said to purposely offend them. Also people who get offended by people teasing them as a joke. 

When people say something related to racism or being sexist you tell them not to get offended by it and ask permission first. Then when they say its okay you tell them then they get really offended despite the fact you told them before saying it


----------



## cIementine (Feb 8, 2016)

i think people get offended about pronouns, which is acceptable if they knew beforehand and are being ignorant, but unacceptable if they had no idea about your pronouns. in that scenario, i think making a big deal out of it is immature - at that point, it's better to educate and explain. if they're just being an *******, then there's no point in educating. make it real clear for them. aha.


----------



## seliph (Feb 8, 2016)

A lot of people are saying "pronouns" and like I understand being confused if someone whose pronouns you don't know lashes out at you, but if they're dealing with heavy dysphoria and they have to deal with being misgendered time and time again it's pretty understandable that they'd be upset. Just apologize and move on.



Chiisanacx said:


> I guess people who take jokes too seriously who derive another meaning from them and take the jokes really personally as if the joke was said to purposely offend them. Also people who get offended by people teasing them as a joke.
> 
> When people say something related to racism or being sexist you tell them not to get offended by it and ask permission first. Then when they say its okay you tell them then they get really offended despite the fact you told them before saying it



If you're teasing someone about something they're insecure about they have every reason to get upset with you whether that was your intention or not.

Also you can't just ask someone not to get offended by something, what the ****?
"Okay don't get offended by this but I just kicked your dog, don't get offended though 'cause I asked you not to."


----------



## Javocado (Feb 8, 2016)

the color yellow


----------



## cIementine (Feb 8, 2016)

Javocado said:


> the color yellow



god can you not go out of your way to offend me? you can't expect people to tolerate the colour yellow, and continue with their lives like it never happened. how ignorant.


----------



## tae (Feb 8, 2016)

mother of all llamas said:


> When people get offended because you got their pronouns incorrect and they attack you for it, FFS.



this one i understand because it can really stir up dysphoria for someone. i don't believe it's okay to attack someone for not knowing your pronouns, but if you /know/ them and still misgender i think they have every right to be upset with you.


----------



## SoftFairie (Feb 8, 2016)

You literally can't joke about anything without someone getting offended these days.


----------



## Damniel (Feb 8, 2016)

People having KPOP sigs are too offensive apparently.


----------



## seliph (Feb 8, 2016)

It's actually really easy to make non-offensive jokes watch  this

What was left in Batman's glass after he finished his drink?


Spoiler



just ice



Why was the vampire allergic to blood?


Spoiler



it was irony


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 8, 2016)

I used to work in a place that was super politically correct. Because of that, I learned that the true answer to this is EVERYTHING. People are excessively offended by EVERYTHING.


----------



## SoftFairie (Feb 8, 2016)

nvll said:


> It's actually really easy to make non-offensive jokes watch  this
> 
> What was left in Batman's glass after he finished his drink?
> 
> ...



Those jokes offended me please be more considerate.


----------



## tobi! (Feb 8, 2016)

nvll said:


> It's actually really easy to make non-offensive jokes watch  this
> 
> What was left in Batman's glass after he finished his drink?
> 
> ...



that's offensive. i'm vampirekin (with pronouns vamp/vamper/vampself) and my lifestyle is NOT a joke.

also, that batman triggers me because batman turns into a bat but he isnt a vampire :L!!!


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 8, 2016)

A lot of people just like to let things offend them because they're boring.

Like when people do chinese accents and people think it's racist..


...it's not


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Feb 8, 2016)

Norski said:


> that's offensive. i'm vampirekin (with pronouns vamp/vamper/vampself) and my lifestyle is NOT a joke.
> 
> also, that batman triggers me because batman turns into a bat but he isnt a vampire :L!!!





Kidcatisbestcat said:


> Those jokes offended me please be more considerate.






Ah yes
It seems my answer is the correct one



That Zephyr Guy said:


> I think people are excessively offended by what other's find offense in, and then they get self-righteous about it.


----------



## tobi! (Feb 8, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Ah yes
> It seems my answer is the correct one



yeah you were right

why dont you pat yourself on the back


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Feb 8, 2016)

Sounds like a plan. I think I'll get right on that c:


----------



## Aniko (Feb 8, 2016)

Lately I offended people for calling them Christmas aunts because they were showering me with excessive compliments, you know like old ladies who think all you do is gold even if it's utter crap... I must admit that I was previously offended by those undeserved compliments....well maybe more annoyed than offended.


----------



## radical6 (Feb 8, 2016)

I think we should all just calm down, and realize nothing in life matters to get mad about, and die


----------



## cIementine (Feb 8, 2016)

Aniko said:


> Lately I offended people for calling them Christmas aunts because they were showering me with excessive compliments, you know like old ladies who think all you do is gold even if it's utter crap... I must admit that I was previously offended by those undeserved compliments....well maybe more annoyed than offended.


i guess it's nice they were being nice. they could have said something horrible.


----------



## SoftFairie (Feb 8, 2016)

justice said:


> I think we should all just calm down, and realize nothing in life matters to get mad about, and die



Already on it


----------



## seliph (Feb 8, 2016)

Sorry guys I would've told a chemistry joke but I figured I wouldn't get a reaction


----------



## SoftFairie (Feb 8, 2016)

nvll said:


> Sorry guys I would've told a chemistry joke but I figured I wouldn't get a reaction



HOW DARE yOU


----------



## tobi! (Feb 8, 2016)

nvll said:


> Sorry guys I would've told a chemistry joke but I figured I wouldn't get a reaction



finebros is gonna sue you


----------



## inkling (Feb 8, 2016)

I think people mostly get offended when others rude or disrespectful to them in any way, remember that. Also I agree with nvll. It seems like the loudest people who get offended are the ones who get mad bc they can't say whatever they want whenever they want and still have everybody like them, which is quite childish tbh. Not everybody has to like all of your opinions or think all your jokes are funny. This is just reality.


----------



## Aniko (Feb 8, 2016)

pumpkins said:


> i guess it's nice they were being nice. they could have said something horrible.



I wanted something horrible...kidding.. No I wanted an honest answer, those comments were just missing the point.

Like for instance, you are in a bad situation, you failed your class, you are sick and have no money to pay the bills or even food and just try to find solution and your Christmas aunt that barely knows you just says "but you are so brillant and wonderful"...mkay...
Or another example, when someone is breaking up, you have always someone to say they will find 10 others lovers and that person didn't deserve them after all and blablabla...is it what they really want to hear?
Or worse, in case of people with serious illness, like cancer for instance, there are always people to try to cheer them the wrong way.

The Christmas aunt tries to be nice, of course, but often it's not helping at all and after a while it's frankly annoying and telling people who tried to be nice to shut up in a very polite way excessively offend them because they can't imagine that what they are doing can be perceived as wrong.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 8, 2016)

Anything to do with gender, sexuality or race.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 8, 2016)

Javocado said:


> the color yellow



yellow is mY TRIGGER WORD!1!1!!!11


----------



## Aniko (Feb 8, 2016)

anything related to fandom


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 8, 2016)

Aniko said:


> anything related to fandom



Imo I think the only tolerable fandom for a tv show is the Gravity Falls fandom.

It's nice that an awesome show doesn't have such a crap fandom for once.


----------



## Lumira (Feb 8, 2016)

people overreact way too dramatically when someone insults a celebrity or singer they're obsessed with


----------



## Twisterheart (Feb 8, 2016)

Some people (tumblr) get way too offended when someone doesn't agree with their headcanons. If I had a dollar for everytime I've seen:

"Friendly reminder that all the characters are gay, trans, othekin, disabled, autistic, overweight, poc!!! and if you don't agree with me im going to send you death threats and doxx you!!! sorry i dont make the rules uwu"

I would be a millionaire.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 8, 2016)

I accidentally called my friend by feminine pronouns, but it didnt feel right so i asked what their pronouns were immediately after i made the mistake. Another got offended by that and jumped in/started yelling at me. The person i was talking to in the 1st place was totally cool with it and answered my question calmly.


----------



## Sig (Feb 9, 2016)

mother of all llamas said:


> When people get offended because you got their pronouns incorrect and they attack you for it, FFS.




yeah because that's called misgendering which is transphobic! people are going to get angry if you misgender them, it's a really rude thing to do!



flightedbird said:


> Everything on Tumblr. If you want to see people get offended by absolutely useless and harmless crap, go on Tumblr.



huhhh? i've been on tumblr for years now and the only people i've seen that get offended by everything are the trolls.


----------



## Aniko (Feb 9, 2016)

sakura miku said:


> yeah because that's called misgendering which is transphobic! people are going to get angry if you misgender them, it's a really rude thing to do!



If you don't do it on purpose and apologize right after, is there a need to be utterly offended? People misgender me often and I don't get mad for that, I don't think it's insulting to be called him, her, their (or whatever), we should just call everybody the same, end of the problem, but right, there are people more sensitive than others. Ok if it happens 10 times a day...





> huhhh? i've been on tumblr for years now and the only people i've seen that get offended by everything are the trolls.



We are not on the same Tumblr then and I don't think they are all trolls.


----------



## seliph (Feb 9, 2016)

tumblr ;^)


----------



## Red Cat (Feb 9, 2016)

fenris said:


> Trans people existing.  Holy wow, people get bent out of shape about people like me just trying to live.





sakura miku said:


> yeah because that's called misgendering which is transphobic! people are going to get angry if you misgender them, it's a really rude thing to do!



And these two quotes show why I started this thread folks. One person is worrying about his/her/their/its safety from crazy rednecks who hate his/her/their/its very existence and the other is worried about being called the correct pronoun and then proceeds to call people who screw up pronouns transphobic. I think the terms sexist, racist, homophobic, transphobic etc. should be reserved for people who actually hate people who are different than them and think they are second-class citizens and in extreme cases are willing to assault or kill people who are different. People who say dumb things about other people don't need to be called sexist/ racist/ homophobic/ transphobic. We have words like stupid, rude, and a**hole for them. When people liberally throw around words like transphobic to describe people who irritate them, the meaning of the word gets watered down and people lose sight of the real issues that transgender people face like being the victims of assault / murder, not having rights, and having a very high suicide rate.


----------



## seliph (Feb 9, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> And these two quotes show why I started this thread folks. One person is worrying about his/her/their/its safety from crazy rednecks who hate his/her/their/its very existence and the other is worried about being called the correct pronoun and then proceeds to call people who screw up pronouns transphobic. I think the terms sexist, racist, homophobic, transphobic etc. should be reserved for people who actually hate people who are different than them and think they are second-class citizens and in extreme cases are willing to assault or kill people who are different. People who say dumb things about other people don't need to be called sexist/ racist/ homophobic/ transphobic. We have words like stupid and a**hole for them. When people liberally throw around words like transphobic to describe people who irritate them, the meaning of the word gets watered down and people lose sight of the real issues that transgender people face like being the victims of assault / murder, not having rights, and having a very high suicide rate.



Okay but if someone says something that's transphobic while not "looking down on them like a second-class citizens" their actions should still be called out as transphobic. It's the same with racism/homophobia/etc. too.

Of course that doesn't apply when someone accidentally calls someone the wrong pronouns but anyways. I really don't think it's a cisgender's person's place to classify what the "real issues are" and what "should be focussed on" in regards to transphobia.

Wow that's a lot of quotation marks


----------



## tae (Feb 9, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> When people liberally throw around words like transphobic to describe people who irritate them, the meaning of the word gets watered down and people lose sight of the real issues that transgender people face like being the victims of assault / murder, not having rights, and having a very high suicide rate.



cisgender people trying to tell transpeople what is and isn't transphobic is hilarious honestly, and it never ceases to amaze me how often they try to do it.


----------



## Red Cat (Feb 9, 2016)

nvll said:


> Okay but if someone says something that's transphobic while not "looking down on them like a second-class citizens" their actions should still be called out as transphobic. It's the same with racism/homophobia/etc. too.
> 
> Of course that doesn't apply when someone accidentally calls someone the wrong pronouns but anyways. I really don't think it's a cisgender's person's place to classify what the "real issues are" and what "should be focussed on" in regards to transphobia.
> 
> Wow that's a lot of quotation marks



I looked up a definition for transphobia and I found this one on http://www.oxforddictionaries.com :



> Definition of transphobia in English:
> noun
> 
> Intense dislike of or prejudice against transsexual or transgender people:



I don't know if this is the best definition of the word, but it sounds reasonable to me. So does calling a transgender person the wrong pronoun really show an "intense dislike of or prejudice against transsexual or transgender people"? I don't think so. It may be rude or inappropriate at worst, but it's not transphobic. Making threats to people who are transgender because they are transgender is transphobic, but making fun of Caitlyn Jenner is not. All I'm trying to argue is that a little perspective should be used when deciding if something someone says is transphobic.



taesaek said:


> cisgender people trying to tell transpeople what is and isn't transphobic is hilarious honestly, and it never ceases to amaze me how often they try to do it.



The reality is that well over 99% of people are not transgender and if people who are transgender make a big deal out of pronouns, the other 99% are not going to be very receptive their cause and the bigger issues will not get resolved. That's not me being biased against transgender people, that's reality.


----------



## seliph (Feb 9, 2016)

Lol using dictionary definitions as an argument.
Hostility towards trans people for being trans people is being transphobic. If you're intentionally misgendering someone, it is hostility towards transgender people, and is therefore transphobic. If you are making fun of Caitlyn Jenner in a way that attacks her being trans, you're being transphobic.



Red Cat said:


> The reality is that well over 99% of people are not transgender



This is literally a number you and many others have pulled out your ass, there is no way to tell how much of the world is transgender, gay, bi, or pansexual because there are so many closeted people and so many people still finding themselves that it's impossible to know.

"1% of the population is transgender" is bull and shame on you for using it as a threat, like that's pretty nasty dude.


----------



## Red Cat (Feb 9, 2016)

nvll said:


> Lol using dictionary definitions as an argument.
> Hostility towards trans people for being trans people is being transphobic. If you're intentionally misgendering someone, it is hostility towards transgender people, and is therefore transphobic. If you are making fun of Caitlyn Jenner in a way that attacks her being trans, you're being transphobic.
> 
> 
> ...



I don't want this to become a flame war with personal insults. I could very well be off with my 99% number, but I think with a lot of confidence the percentage of people who are transgender is less than 5 percent (if it were larger there would likely be a lot more awareness and support for the cause because more people would know someone who is transgender). The entire LGBT community is probably somewhere around 10%. It is delusional to think that the world is not dominated by (numerically) heterosexual cisgendered people. Given that reality, people of the LGBT community have to be careful about what they expect of the rest of the population. If they are seen as demanding to much, that feeds into the homophobic / transphobic narrative that the LGBT community is trying to dictate how the rest of society behaves. Whether that is fair or not, that is what happens. I really do believe in equality for all people, but in order to achieve that, sometimes you have to know which battles to fight. Heterosexual cisgendered people have to listen to the concerns of the LGBT community, but the LGBT community also has to listen to the concerns of heterosexual cisgendered people or else equality will not happen. It has to be a two-way street.


----------



## Aniko (Feb 9, 2016)

> So does calling a transgender person the wrong pronoun really show an "intense dislike of or prejudice against transsexual or transgender people"? I don't think so.



If you do it on purpose with the intention to harm the person, yes it is. Once I was watching a political debate and the person who wanted to make her point deliberately called her opponent "Mister" with a nasty smile when the person right in front of her was clearly a woman. That's transphobic.

In some gay pride event, they (not sure who) wanted to ban drag queens because transphobic, now I wonder...
Should we call them sexist and misogynistic as well? I don't think so IMO...Their point is not to harm people, they are entertainers.


----------



## seliph (Feb 9, 2016)

I never disagreed that the majority of the world is straight/cisgender so I don't know what you're getting at there, but there's absolutely no way to slap a number on it because again, a _huge_ amount of people are closeted and for a good reason.

But saying the transgender community has to focus on bigger issues like the suicide rate but then saying they should play down the "smaller" issues that contribute to the suicide rate is pretty... counterproductive.

And a genuine question: what concerns of heterosexual and cisgender people are supposed to be listened to exactly?
"I messed up your pronouns and you got dysphoric, you shouldn't do that around me because my feelings are more important"
"I called you the f slur but I didn't mean it in a bad way, so your feelings shouldn't be hurt"
"I know I called you a tr*nny which is a term that has led people to kill themselves, but I don't HATE transgender people so I'm not transphobic, you can't just throw around that word"
"I don't like gay dudes but I LOVE watching lesbians! That's not homophobic because I said I love them and I'm totally not disrespecting or fetishizing an entire group of people"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aniko said:


> If you do it on purpose with the intention to harm the person, yes it is. Once I was watching a political debate and the person who wanted to make her point deliberately called her opponent "Mister" with a nasty smile when the person right in front of her was clearly a woman. That's transphobic.
> 
> In some gay pride event, they (not sure who) wanted to ban drag queens because transphobic, now I wonder...
> Should we call them sexist and misogynistic as well? I don't think so IMO...Their point is not to harm people, they are entertainers.



I don't think drag queens are transphobic but I do see how they can contribute to people thinking that trans women are just drag queens or men in dresses so while they can breed transphobia, they themselves aren't transphobic.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 9, 2016)

Aniko said:


> If you do it on purpose with the intention to harm the person, yes it is. Once I was watching a political debate and the person who wanted to make her point deliberately called her opponent "Mister" with a nasty smile when the person right in front of her was clearly a woman. That's transphobic.
> 
> In some gay pride event, they (not sure who) wanted to ban drag queens because transphobic, now I wonder...
> Should we call them sexist and misogynistic as well? I don't think so IMO...Their point is not to harm people, they are entertainers.



I wouldn't call the debate thing transphobic unless the person was actually trans. Sounds to me like the person was just an *******.



nvll said:


> "1% of the population is transgender" is bull and shame on you for using it as a threat, like that's pretty nasty dude.



How is it used as a threat lmao

I think people are far too worked up over pronouns, especially those who use the nontraditional ones like xe, ze, for, etc.

The majority of the world is cis. The majority of people in the English-speaking world have grown up knowing two gendered pronouns, he and she. It's difficult enough for people to get used to using they as a pronoun for some people, and now there's these pronouns that people don't even know how to pronounce?

You can't get mad at cis people who don't *instantly* understand.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 9, 2016)

I think a lot of people these days just _look_ for reasons to be offended and complain. I try not to be offensive, but I refuse to sugarcoat everything I say because someone _might_ be offended. You can't please everyone and even when you're doing your best to be pleasant, there will almost always be some jerk out there who wants to argue.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Feb 9, 2016)

My brother in law invited his step mom over to watch the Superbowl. She hates the Bronco's and let her feelings for them be known. He was very offended that she would put them down in his own home. He will never invite her over again. Lol.

Every get together at my in laws is like this. There is always someone who gets offended by something every single time.


----------



## tae (Feb 9, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> The reality is that well over 99% of people are not transgender and if people who are transgender make a big deal out of pronouns, the other 99% are not going to be very receptive their cause and the bigger issues will not get resolved. That's not me being biased against transgender people, that's reality.



pronouns are a huge part to being comfortable in our own skin dude. of freaking course we are going to be upset and proactive when you refuse to take it seriously. you have absolutely no idea what you're talking about and you sound like a disgusting, nasty human being. you sound like you're threatening every trans person out there? do you think we don't already know we're out numbered?

pronouns are an issue.
just bc you're nasty and don't think so, doesn't mean they're not an issue, are you trans?
no. so stop trying to dismiss one issue for another when you have no idea what it's like in the first place.

you're acting like white people do when they try to speak for a person of color.

it's nasty.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 9, 2016)

I knew at least one person was gonna get offended by this thread


----------



## cIementine (Feb 9, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> The reality is that well over 99% of people are not transgender and if people who are transgender make a big deal out of pronouns, the other 99% are not going to be very receptive their cause and the bigger issues will not get resolved. That's not me being biased against transgender people, that's reality.



stop trying to invalidate transgender people with your statistics. it _is _a big deal - if someone consistently abuses someone's pronouns, it is disrespectful. everyone, transgender or not, uses pronouns and if someone mistook yours multiple times, you'd probably get annoyed too. sure, if it's an innocent mistake, then obviously it isn't transphobic, but a continuation of it is. after all it is someone's identity. also, adding the word 'reality' to your sentences doesn't make it any less biased, because it is your opinion.


----------



## kassie (Feb 9, 2016)

k so like it's been said in this thread before

if you don't know their pronouns it's understandable to get them wrong. is that transphobic? no. that's what i believe *mother of all llamas* was getting at, while *sakura miku* _seemed_ (keyword: seemed) to be saying that misgendering in general is transphobic. which no, isn't the case. i understand attacking someone for being an ******* and deliberately misgendering someone, though.

OT: people nowadays can get offended by pretty much anything. i do believe tumblr is one of the reasons why that is as it's given people a platform to speak out which isn't always the best thing to do imo.
i have nothing personal against tumblr.. i just don't think you can deny that tumblr has made some people more 'sensitive'


----------



## boujee (Feb 9, 2016)

pumpkins said:


> stop trying to invalidate transgender people with your statistics. it _is _a big deal - if someone consistently abuses someone's pronouns, it is disrespectful. everyone, transgender or not, uses pronouns and if someone mistook yours multiple times, you'd probably get annoyed too. sure, if it's an innocent mistake, then obviously it isn't transphobic, but a continuation of it is. after all it is someone's identity. also, adding the word 'reality' to your sentences doesn't make it any less biased, because it is your opinion.



I believe he's speaking more of a social reality(I think it's biological, I'll fix this once I found the correct term). More so speaking, if it looks like a duck, sounds like a duck, it's a duck. I believe that's where people mistakenly misgender people, not on purpose or on insult but it's something you're use too(you're wired). Once you meet someone who's isn't use to what you're use too, you're going to make mistakes. It like my aunt who's transgender, it took me time to give her correct pronouns and it wasn't like "oh *** what you are now" but growing up with a person who use to be male for the remainer of my 15 years, it's quite a switch. She's still going through transaction but she's hella beautiful. To other people she would be cis and no one would know she's trans unless she mentioned it or whatever. I also got a bestie who's FTM. He sends me "mean" voice boxes of how much of a terrible son I am(lmao). 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/vhue8gbx4jfqhgk/Voice 008.m4a?dl=0


You would had never knew he was female before. People make mistakes, no one is perfect. If someone is "ignorant" teach them. Can't teach ignorance to ignorance.


----------



## Aniko (Feb 9, 2016)

oath2order said:


> I wouldn't call the debate thing transphobic unless the person was actually trans. Sounds to me like the person was just an *******.



She was transgender and wasn't in the beginning of her transition, so her apparence was as feminine as the other person.
It wasn't a mistake. 

For some people it's a big deal, trans or not, if you look more androgynous and are not fine with it may unsettle you not being called by the right pronoun. Personally I don't mind, people can me however they like, it's their perception, but I'm not struggling either with my identity. 

Sometimes the most offended people are the ones unconcerned, like I have a friend who like being offended for black people and women even when those are not offended. Taking about unconcerned people, I had a teacher once that got offended for me because people didn't call me by my full name and according to her, they diminished my little person...*rolling eyes* Now it was none of her business how people call me, it's my job to tell people if I like it or not, I was perfectly fine with how people called me, even my own parents don't call me the same name. I like it, I have one boring official name and more familiar names or nicknames for the people close to me.


----------



## seliph (Feb 9, 2016)

oath2order said:


> How is it used as a threat lmao
> 
> I think people are far too worked up over pronouns, especially those who use the nontraditional ones like xe, ze, for, etc.
> 
> ...



Using it like "Well we're the 99%, trans people are only 1% of the population so you have to listen to us 99!" sounds pretty threatening to me. Maybe he didn't mean it like that but that's the tone I got with it.

Also the ze/xe/xyr/xir has been around since before we were even born. Of course I understand people having difficulty using those when referring to others (I probably would too) but I won't fault someone for wanting to use them themselves.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 9, 2016)

nvll said:


> Using it like "Well we're the 99%, trans people are only 1% of the population so you have to listen to us 99!" sounds pretty threatening to me. Maybe he didn't mean it like that but that's the tone I got with it.
> 
> Also the ze/xe/xyr/xir has been around since before we were even born. Of course I understand people having difficulty using those when referring to others (I probably would too) but I won't fault someone for wanting to use them themselves.



Oh, no, I don't mean anything against people who use them


----------



## Red Cat (Feb 9, 2016)

I should probably clarify a few things because I may have not worded some of my posts in the best way and people understandably got upset by them.

1. I would never personally call someone the wrong pronoun on purpose. I do believe it is wrong for anyone else to do so. However, I have a hard time just remembering people's names, so I'd hope that someone would politely correct me if I messed up the pronoun one or more times. What I am not going to do is to ask every person I meet what pronoun they would like to be called since I think that is really awkward.

2. Like I said above, I believe it is wrong for people to purposefully call someone else the wrong pronoun. That being said, if someone insists on repeatedly using the wrong pronoun, what can you or I do about it? We can call that person transphobic until our faces turn blue, but that person won't give a s***. There is nothing illegal about calling someone the wrong pronoun or using a slur nor should it be illegal in my opinion. Really all we can do is accept that those people are hopeless losers and ignore them because we cannot wave a magic wand and convert them or make them disappear. I'd prefer that the word transphobic be used to describe situations that people can actually take action against like hate crimes and housing discrimination than to use it to describe some idiots on the internet.

3. I did not intend for the 99% thing (or whatever percentage it really is) as a threat. Democracy and equality often come into conflict. There are situations where it is morally right to go against the will of the majority, but that doesn't stop people from getting really p***ed off when courts or elected officials go against the will of the majority. There is only so much a democratic government can do without the backing of the people. That's why the U.S. Supreme Court waited until a majority of Americans supported same-sex marriage before making it legal in every state. Even then, they still allowed churches and other religious organizations to discriminate against LGBT individuals. Whether you believe that is right or wrong, it is a necessary protection to keep the support of libertarian minded people who believe that government should not discriminate against LGBT individuals but who also believe that individuals should not be forced to provide services to LGBT people if they do not want to.

4. I am not transgender, but that does not forbid me from having an opinion on transgender issues and talking about them. I don't pretend to understand transgender issues more than people who are transgender, but everyone has an opinion on the issues whether you like it or not. Obviously, people need to become more aware of transgender issues and more accepting of transgender people. However, transgender people can't just go up to the rest of the population and say "This is what we want you guys to do to help the transgender community and you guys can't argue with any of these requests because you don't know what it's like to be transgender." A lot of people would reply to that, "F*** you". So the point is that there has to be an actual discussion between people with different perspectives when it comes to dealing with issues. We can't just stonewall each other and we can't make enemies of our friends just because we don't agree 100% of the time.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 9, 2016)

Sarcastic jokes that aren't meant to be mean


----------



## Murray (Feb 9, 2016)

Willing to leave this thread open if it can be steered back on track. Basically, if you see another post that fills you with a burning desire to post a fiery rebuttal, just don't. Discussing something is perfectly fine as long as everyone remembers that you need to be respectful of other users when posting, regardless of their opinions. If you feel like you can't do that, then fair enough, just don't reply. And if you think someone is breaking a rule, make sure to report it.


----------



## seliph (Feb 9, 2016)

Was I being fiery 'cause I wasn't trying to be

@ Red Cat just because "nothing can be done" about something doesn't mean it doesn't earn the title as racist, transphobic, sexist, or whatever have you and it doesn't matter whether _you'd_ prefer it that way or not.

Anyways people are excessively offended by people showing skin and wearing makeup


----------



## natakazam (Feb 9, 2016)

people caring about what others get offended by


----------



## Red Cat (Feb 9, 2016)

Hillary Clinton gets excessively offended by any criticism of her.

When Bernie Sanders calls her out for taking money from Wall Street it's a sexist attack on her.

Young women support Bernie Sanders just to hang out with the boys.

If people don't vote for Hillary, they hate women.

Yeah Hillary, it's all because you're a woman. It's not because she keeps messing up with the Iraq vote, the emails, the Wall Street speeches and donations, or that she basically has no message except that she's a Clinton. Nope. It's just that people are sexist.

Edit:

Where the hell is Cory? I was hoping he'd post on this thread.


----------



## Sig (Feb 9, 2016)

ummm i guess i should rephrase what i meant?


if you don't know someones pronouns so you use they or something, no that's not transphobic as you don't know what set they use. but if someone is like "hey i use he/him actually, use those instead" and you keep referring to him as she/her that's transphobic. basically any form of it is but especially when you know what set to use but you choose not to.


anyway, i'm pretty sure the op is cis due to their response, so you really have no right in saying if that was transphobic or not.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 9, 2016)

When you have a different opinion from them about something!


----------



## Chocofruit (Feb 9, 2016)

White people, because apparently we did everything wrong. Ever.

Edit : I forgot that one cannot detect sarcasm through text. So If someone ACTUALLY believed me, this is a sarcastic post. Just trying to be a liberal.


----------



## Red Cat (Feb 9, 2016)

Chocofruit said:


> White people, because apparently we did everything wrong. Ever.



That's right, and don't forget that.

Actual picture of me:


----------



## Shawna (Feb 9, 2016)

Chocofruit said:


> White people, because apparently we did everything wrong. Ever.


Preach it!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 9, 2016)

my face cuz it brings out the ugly in other ppl and so they get offended


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 9, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Actual picture of me:
> 
> View attachment 164344


This triggers me and I find this very very offensive


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 9, 2016)

When you trash talk their fandom


----------



## Rasha (Feb 10, 2016)

people can get excessively offended by anything really. some people would get really offended if you said anything negative about their favorite food.


----------

